# Driving convictions



## Ruvi (Jun 24, 2011)

my husband has driving conviction and received a ban on his licence, is it still worth while applying for the visa, or will this fact prove a non starter.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ruvi, 

A driving ban is not usually considered a major criminal record. Check out the good character webpage and the documents to see what's required:

Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Most driving offences are not criminal convictions unless he appeared in Court and was found guilty of say drink driving. It is then treated as a conviction although it is not really, so it needs to be declared but would not be any problem for a visa application unless he killed someone drink driving and served a prison sentence. 

Bans, points etc are not an issue and many people get visas having these things.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
When we applied for our visa (five years ago now) my husband had a UK driving ban on his license, the ban was lifted but I think the record stays on the license for 10 years. Anyway, we declared it and it wasn't a problem, was never discussed...


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

_shel said:


> Most driving offences are not criminal convictions unless he appeared in Court and was found guilty of say drink driving. It is then treated as a conviction although it is not really, so it needs to be declared but would not be any problem for a visa application unless he killed someone drink driving and served a prison sentence.
> 
> Bans, points etc are not an issue and many people get visas having these things.


If you have been in prison this may not be a problem depending on length of sentence, offence and how long ago. The main thing is to seek guidance from an immigration specialist before you apply and also make full declaration. A long time ago, I heard of a case, where the applicant had served a short prison sentence and would have been accepted but because he didn't declare it and they checked, his application was rejected.


----------

